# Tested a new 2006 Six13....



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I was able to take out a 2006 Six13 for a short spin on some rough roads/cobbles the other day. My other bike is a CAAD8 frame, so it was a pretty good reference. I also have quite a bit of time on the 2005 Six13 (also a wonderful bike). 

My thoughts: the 2006 version is awfully close to the CAAD8 in terms of ride quality. It is smoother in the front end, but not by too much. The integrated BB is a nice feature and feels plenty stiff. It certainly feels lighter (not when riding, but when picking it up) than the 2005 Six13. Neutral, fast handling-I liked it. Not sure if I would pay the $1500 premium over a similiarly-equipped CAAD8 for a race bike, though. The smoothness gained really isn't that obvious. The 2005 Six13 seemed quite a bit smoother, and maybe a better choice for someone who wants a stiff bike with great ride quality, and isn't afraid of an extra 200g. I think the new Synapse is designed to take over for Cannondale for the people who want a slightly more comfortable, high performance bike.

If anything, the test just shows me how wonderfully ridiculous of a value the CAAD8 is. $2599 for a Dura-Ace equipped bike with Ksyriums is a steal if you want a fast, relatively inexpensive bike, $1999 for Ultegra, $1699 for Veloce. My brother owns a R5000, and I have an R900, and they are among the best bikes out there. The biggest reasons to go with the new Six13 would be to gain that extra measure of smoothness (not as smooth as the old one, or as some other carbon bikes I have ridden) or, as is the case with many people, to get the right frame size (I like the 55cm fit much more than the 54cm Six13, and you can't buy a complete CAAD8 in that size).

Bottom line: Cannondale knows what they are doing when it comes to race bikes. You can't go wrong with either the Six13 or CAAD8, but probably too similiar in performance now to justify owning both (before, it could be argued that the CAAD8 could be the "disposable" race bike and the Six13 the smooth, fast training/racing bike).


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Update-I was able to get in a good training ride on the Six13 today-wow! It might just be the size (55cm fits me like a glove) but I was pushing a bigger gear than usual on the flats. On rough roads, the ride was quite nice-probably 85-90% of what my all-carbon Fondriest rides like (I am riding Zonda wheels and 90psi in a Clement 290tpi clincher, I swapped wheels from one to the next to get an accurate ride comparison). Not quite as smooth as the Fondy, but every bit as powerful (maybe moreso). I am also loving those SI cranks. Build-wise, I have it built up about the same as the Fondriest, but it seems to be about 1/4 lb lighter. Handling is very neutral, not at all twitchy, but not slow either. I am very impressed, and hope to get some more time on this bike. Very nice!


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I currently ride a 54 and I'm a 5'10 using an 11 cm stem. Seat height is 73.5 cm with a 6.5 cm drop to bars. My question is where is it that you find the 55 a better fit? I'm considering a Six13 and may look to go with a size larger, but the head tubes are the same with only a slightly longer TT. Is it the wheelbase that makes the difference?


----------



## chiho (Jun 27, 2004)

I have ridden both the 54cm and 55cm frame, basically back-to-back. Here is what I found:

I am 5 foot 9, about a 85.5cm measured cycling inseam, 74.6mm saddle-BB, and typically like a 54.5 to 55cm top tube. I first rode the 54cm and concluded it was small for me, whereas I liked the 55cm better. Regarding drop, I was at 9cm on the 55cm (1cm of spacers) and no spacers on the 54 (10cm drop-too much for me). I took some measurements-I am pretty sure the 54 and 55cm are exactly the same frame, except for top tube! Both measured 98.4mm wheelbase (I took several measurements), 146mm head tube. I think the 55 may have a slightly relaxed seat tube and no sloping top tube, that allows for a longer top tube measurement, but other than that, I am pretty sure they are the same. 

I raced a borrowed CAAD8 54cm in a crit last weekend that I set up with less drop (so I could ride in the drops all race-I probably had only 7.5cm or so), and it felt fine-just like the 55cm. When I switched back to my normal 9cm of drop, I had the same result-felt basically the same. 

If this is indeed the case, I would stick with the 54cm-a slightly sloping top tube will result in a lighter frame! 

Frame-wise, both were great. The Six13 was a little smoother, had a lighter fork, and the stiff Hollowgram carbon BB setup. I felt the frame before it was built and it was darn light-probably the same as a CAAD8 (little heavier frame, may be 50g, but lighter fork and crank/bb combo). They still seemed very similiar-probably like comparing a Pinarello Prince SL with a Dogma, or a Look 585 with a 555.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the comparison between the two. What size stem did you use?? I'm riding with an 11 and according to the catalog, the only difference is the TT length and front center. The seat angle is listed the same. I'm a bit torn between the two, but it appears I'm splitting hairs. I guess it just seems that a 54 would be too small for people of our size, but this bike is very similar to a bike thats listed as a 56 ct.

It would be nice to try both, but I doubt I'll notice a huge difference so maybe I'll go along with your advice and stick with the 54.

thanks


----------

